# Formeron 6 pumps ED?



## dsc123 (Jun 10, 2012)

iv'e been running formeron for around 2 weeks now solo, first week started at 2 pumps ED once in the morning after shower and again in the evening after a shower, both applied to forearms. second week have bumped it up to 4 pumps ED 2 am and 2pm in the same circumstances...but i still havn't seen much if any effects such as vascularity, hardness, or strength increases...Any reason why i shouldn't bump it up to 6 pumps? am trying to use it for the conversion to 4-hydroxytest...Im not trying to criticize the product as i have read nothing but good reviews, and the bloodwork to prove it as an AI...


----------



## brazey (Jun 10, 2012)

Since 4 pumps aren't working for you try 6 for the ph effect but be on the lookout for sore joints and lower if needed. Aemember each pump is 1 1/2 mls so you'll only get about 13 days per bottle at 6 pumps a day. You might be one that doesn't absorb as well.


----------



## brundel (Jun 10, 2012)

Unfortunately because its a transdermal you may not be absorbing it well.
Try these suggestions:

Apply in separate doses.
After a shower when possible.
Different sites.
PLaces with no hair.

We understand that not everyone can properly absorb transdermals. This is true with ALL transdermals.
To resolve this issue Black Lion Research is preparing to release an oral version of Formeron.
No absorption issues.
We have 3 members of this forum testing it currently along with a new version of Prolatrone.
These members have all run bloodwork , are currently on heavy cycles, will be running bloodwork in about a week.
So once I 100% know they will kick some ass Ill start production.


----------



## seyone (Jun 10, 2012)

my joints start aching at 2pump ED. good luck


----------



## brundel (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont see any reason to NOT bump it up to 6 pumps if you want to.
If your joints dont hurt bump it up.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 10, 2012)

My head was exploding at 4 a day and i wanted to bite people.  scalp, neck, and underarms are the most absorbent areas


----------



## seyone (Jun 10, 2012)

brundel said:


> To resolve this issue Black Lion Research is preparing to release an oral version of Formeron.
> No absorption issues.
> .



I love the transdermal. Will the oral version replace the liquid and what are you doing to increase the bioavailability of the oral product?


----------



## brundel (Jun 10, 2012)

seyone said:


> I love the transdermal. Will the oral version replace the liquid and what are you doing to increase the bioavailability of the oral product?



No way. I love the transdermal 
Its going to be in addition to the transdermal.

The problem with previous oral formestane supplements was that the dose was to low. 
In research studies with oral formestane 250mg was the top end dose and above that no further inhibition was noted.
60mg wasnt enough to maximally suppress estro but worked and increased doses worked better until 250mg.

We are making 50mg caps. So you can take 1 for HRT
2-3 for low dose cycles
3-5 for high dose cycles.

Currently there are 120 50mg doses in Formeron.
We will continue this by including 120 50mg capsules in the bottles


----------



## seyone (Jun 10, 2012)

sounds good! As long as the transdermal stays I am a happy guy.


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I will try applying to shoulders and stomach with my forearm, and will put in another order for another bottle so I can bump it up to 6 ED... Brundel Will definitely give the oral a try If you release it!


----------



## brundel (Jun 10, 2012)

Yah we are going to get it out there.

Form Caps
New Prolactrone
????XXX??? new product soon as well. I think you guys are gonna like this new one. We are compounding test batches now.
Its gonna take a month or 2 for testing and bloodwork results. Once I know it does what I think its gonna do....Ill start packing bottles.


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 10, 2012)

Will look forward to it bro


----------



## lee111s (Jun 11, 2012)

To the OP. What's your BF %? I assume if you're carrying a bit extra fat formeron isn't going to show up the hardness by removing some water?


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am not 100% sure of bf % but I have around 4 abs slightly visible sonim guessing around 12? I am quite vascular in my shoulders so was expecting a little more vascularity in traps and bis.


----------



## brundel (Jun 11, 2012)

I would expect some joint pain at that dose.
FOr most ALOT of joint issues....


----------



## gamma (Jun 11, 2012)

How does either of the two Formeron products effect the liver values? Is there enough blood work to know this  yet ?


----------



## brundel (Jun 11, 2012)

The active ingredient has been extensively studied.
I have never seen any evidence for potential liver damage.
Its not a steroid and not 17aa.


----------



## Nike10 (Jun 12, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yah we are going to get it out there.
> 
> Form Caps
> New Prolactrone
> ...



Cant wait. Keep up the good work. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

